# Cs clan names..



## CS freak (Jun 30, 2003)

Hey all, I am thinking of starting up a new clan. We have 4 current people that are willing to join so far including me, we arent recruting yet until website is up. Do you know any good clan names you would like to suggest, and if so want to join, if you help us out, by telling us a good name or helping on the web site, beacuse no one knows how to. If you are good making web sites, im sure you will be high in our ranks. C ya


----------



## KeithKman (Dec 29, 2002)

try not to post the same thing in different threads...


----------



## lblackdust (Jul 2, 2003)

do you have your own server?


----------



## Kastro (Jul 16, 2003)

Im in the clan [JAPS]   

Ill let u figure that one out on ur own 

www.japsclan.com


----------



## KeithKman (Dec 29, 2002)

I belong to a clan called *fragNET Gaming*. They are a LAN center in Eugene, OR.

#fragNET [irc.gamesnet.net]


----------



## canuhelpme (Jul 18, 2003)

I used to be in a clan called HACS -hackers and campers suck- but now theyre called last guardian.
hmmm OH [email protected]!! A awesome name for a clan would be 
-=[FEAR]=-. No caln yet called that i was thiking of starting it but i stopped playing for a while.


----------



## AtreideS (Aug 20, 2001)

I'm in the clan |ShX| which is more of a joke than anything else. We aren't recruiting cos we are just way too 1337 for j00 to join.
One tip though, make sure once you do choose a possible name, do a google for it and make sure its not already taken. There must be atleast 100 Clans called SAS.


----------



## azngangsta (Jul 19, 2003)

are there any clans out there thats recruiting right now?


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

there's like 15 million CS clans. (OK, maybe not that many....but a lot) Most of which are probably recruiting. Just join servers, and when you see someone with a clan tag, ask them.


----------



## KeithKman (Dec 29, 2002)

If you have IRC connect to GamesNET and go to #recruit


----------



## Kastro (Jul 16, 2003)

irc.japsclan.com #japs


----------



## wilsonnyc (Jul 27, 2003)

cLaN [di(R)ty] have visited this thread
thank you
good bye


----------

